# How do you change a website address to read different?



## texasgirl (Nov 20, 2005)

This is one thing that I haven't figured out yet.
Lots of website were changed to read here.
How is this done?


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 20, 2005)

I haven't figured it out yet either, but I think I found the answer.  Try this out: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/how-hyper-link-5464.html

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk (Nov 20, 2005)

Is this what you mean texasgirl? Linking To A Recipe I just figured out how to do it last week. I still have to go back & look to make sure I'm doing it right.


----------



## MJ (Nov 20, 2005)

You might want to also take a peek at the vB codes.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/misc.php?do=bbcode

WWW.Texasgirl.com


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 20, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I haven't figured it out yet either, but I think I found the answer. Try this out: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/how-hyper-link-5464.html
> 
> Barbara


 
What is the editor?



> Is this what you mean texasgirl? Linking To A Recipe I just figured out how to do it last week. I still have to go back & look to make sure I'm doing it right


 
[That's exactly what I am wanting to do, but, I guess I'm still lost on it.




> You might want to also take a peek at the vB codes.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/misc.php?do=bbcode
> 
> WWW.Texasgirl.com


 
Very cute MJ


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 20, 2005)

Nevermind, I guess it's something that I would have to see done. But thank you for your help anyway!! You guys are great!


----------



## Alix (Nov 20, 2005)

I just learned how to do this the easy way. You see the little globe with the links on it when you reply? That is what you use.

All you do is right click and copy the address of the place you want people to go to, then in your post you highlight the word you want to be the link. Once you have done that you hit the Hyperlink button and paste in the address of the place you are sending people. (Remember to get rid of that extra http thing, you already have that when you copied the address.) 

Anyone who wants to can maybe practice in this thread.


----------



## MJ (Nov 20, 2005)

Here is an example about the vB codes. Like Alix said - just play around with it in this thread if you want to.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 20, 2005)

I did it, I did it WOOHOO!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks guys! {btw, I hope noone thinks that I am calling all of you guys cause you are male. By now, I think I have figured out most genders, I just say that when there are more than one person I responding too.}


----------



## mish (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f115/how-link-recipe-14513.html[and]mushrooms


----------



## mish (Nov 20, 2005)

Practicing, but not sure what I'm doing. Sorry.

mushrooms


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 4, 2005)

Click here! WHOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO! Feel like Spiderman when he leaped over all those buildings!

Cameron


----------

